

Lost Civilization May Have Existed Beneath the Persian Gulf - bpick
http://www.livescience.com/history/lost-civilization-possibly-existed-beneath-persian-gulf-101209.html

======
noonespecial
_"If it looks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, we have at least to
consider the possibility that we have a small aquatic bird of the family
Anatidae on our hands."_

Nice. This quote I'm going to try to work into conversation this week.

